# Mac OS Umgebungsvariablen?



## stEEdZ (24. August 2008)

Hallo,
kurz und knapp, gibt es auf Mac OS Umgebungsvariablen wie HOMEPATH, CommonProgramFiles, USERNAME etc?
Wenn ja wo finde ich diese oder wie kann ich sie mir im Terminal anzeigen lassen?

Vielen Dank
steedz


----------



## Erpel (25. August 2008)

Versuch mal im Terminal
>set
einzugeben.
Die ganze Umgebungsvariablengeschichte funktionierniert im Grunde genauso wie bei UNIXen und Linux. Soll heißen, das meiste aus der Welt lässt sich auch hier anwenden.


----------



## stEEdZ (25. August 2008)

Danke sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------

